# Gib's nice slingshots



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I got two more of Gib's excellent frames. One you saw on other folks' posts (on the right) is his Traditional Red Oak shooter, and the other is his version of my original Pocket Buddy.









I never posted a pattern of the pocket buddy I made of ash because it was strictly a one-off, but from the pic I posted he did a really good copy. His is a little bigger.









As you can see his work is gorgeous. He puts a gloss finish on them that is very lovely. Here's a profile of each.
















Can you see where he signed the pocket buddy?
He also signed and numbered the Traditional Oak -- I got #25.

I think Gib's size is better than my size. Look how it fits.









Now, I was clean out of ammo when I got these yesterday afternoon. This morning I went out to Michael's and got a couple bags of marbles (the only thing immediately available to me), and did some shooting out my basement door at some targets 18 - 20 yards away. It took only 2 or 3 shots with each to zero in and start hitting with very good consistency. These are both excellent little shooters and tons of fun! I'm proud to own them. 









And I must repeat my comments about Gib's bands and pouches from my earlier review of his other frame: They are perfectly done and just excellent. Gib is a top notch maker and you can't go wrong buying one of his slingshots.

Good work Gib!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Good review Dayhiker and two lovely slingshots mate.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great review DH, man you must have a beautiful collection of custom slingshots. Gib sure has a beautiful finish.
Philly


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheers Bill, Glad you like them!

It seems everyone is afraid of those solid oak boardcuts, Ive only sold a few! Everyone else wanted one in Multiplex.. I think ive sold more Multiplex versions and I do not premake them or advertise them (just offer the option to have it made in multiplex) but personally I love the look of the oak.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice looking slingshots !


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Gib said:


> &#8230; but personally I love the look of the oak.


Me too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

+1 on the oak! Multiplex is cool too, though.
Nice work Gib! Careful with those marbles on such a small frame, lots of horror stories about that combo lately.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, you look much younger and smarter than I thought


----------

